# Branchement Disque Dur 1.8"



## martin_habets (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
ayant démonté mon iPod j'ai récupérer un Disque Dur TOSHIBA 80 Gb 1.8" avec une interface de type ATA-100 et un connecteur ZIF (dîtes moi si je me trompe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). J'aurai bien aimé le monter sur mon iMac en USB mais je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut acheter comme câbles et fiches... Je voulais aussi que ça ne revienne pas trop cher car ce n'est quand même que 80 Gb!

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Juillet 2009)

les connecteurs ZIF c'est du PATA, il faut voir si ton Imac est compatible avec les disques en ATA ou en SATA, si c'est du SATA c'est mort.
Pour du ATA, il faut un adaptateur....

Les disques dans les Imac sont en format 3,5 (pour l'ensemble des anciens macs je ne sais pas), le tien est de 1,8, cela ne va pas être évident de le caler correctement

Mais je ne te le conseille pas :
- il y a le problème du voltage 
- le disque de 80 GO est superlent

Le mieux c'est de revendre ce disque à un possesseur de MacBook Air qui a grillé le sien... ou en pièce détachée et avec les sous acheter un nouveau disque ...


----------



## martin_habets (31 Juillet 2009)

Merci de la réponse plus que rapide mais je me suis mal exprimé et on ne s'est pas bien compris...
En fait j'aurais voulu le brancher via le port USB pour l'utiliser comme disque dur externe mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible!
Si ça l'est ma question est quel adaptateur faut-il?
En fait pour mon iMac c'est un 24" fin 2006 (MA456LL).


----------

